# 2nd cat delete



## caldwell (May 23, 2016)

Hey fella's,

I am taking the car to the exhaust shop this week to have the mid muffler removed and swap in a magnaflow, or comparable option. I would also like to delete the second cat, but before doing so I have a question. 

There is no 02 after the 2nd cat, but the sensor just before it is pretty close. I am not a engineer or mechanic in any way lol, but does this 02 sensor also give a pressure reading of some sort to ensure the second cat is in place ? I would hate to cut it off and drive down the street and deal with a CEL for something stupid when there is already a cat on the downpipe.


Thanks for your time !


----------



## jamesxpro78 (Mar 27, 2018)

I have a 1.4t tsi vw jetta and want to do the same thing. I don't know if my jetta has two mufflers or not? Are you leaving the res on? I want to take the mid muffler or both off and put a magnaflow. Lmk how it sounds and what you have them do because that i want to do the same. Thanks


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

jamesxpro78 said:


> I have a 1.4t tsi vw jetta and want to do the same thing. I don't know if my jetta has two mufflers or not? Are you leaving the res on? I want to take the mid muffler or both off and put a magnaflow. Lmk how it sounds and what you have them do because that i want to do the same. Thanks


Two cats. Mid resonator , muffler. I cut the muffler and turbo spool slightly faster with some slight louder whistle sound. I want resonator delete tho


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Update!!!








Took it to muffler shop few days ago. Deleted the second cat now have 2.25 inch exhaust from the o2 sensor all the way to the rear. Also installed a 2.5 inch 14 inch Magnaflow straight thru muffler with this tip. Sound really good in my opinion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

